# 500 mg sus 250 per week 2nd cycle advice :)



## Jermaine (May 1, 2011)

Hey this is my second cycle i am wondering if i am doing everything right to get the great gains sus can get me,

sustanon 250 500mg/2ml per week  1ml friday + 1ml tuesday

Gym 

Sunday - Legs and shoulders
Monday - Day off gym but Thai boxing which has cardio but sometimes i will do Mondays if i finish work later than 8 which can be once or twice a month
Tuesday - Chest, Biceps, abs
Wednesday - Day off gym but Thai boxing which has cardio ( same as Monday)
Thursday - Back, Triceps, Fore arms 
Friday - Legs and shoulders 
Saturday - Chest, Biceps , Abs 10 - 20 mins

Also i can not eat every 3 hours due to work but i eat in the rang of every 3 - 4 and half hours 

eating
Oatmeal + Protein shake
Tuna pasta with light mayo
Tuna sandwich on wholemeal bread or chicken bread on wholemeal bread
Protein shake after gym
Jacket patatoes or maybe chicken breast etc
and maybe at night a tuna sarni n a banana + protein shake sometimes


I know this is not telling you the 100% facts on my diet but thats the ruff diet i have i am pretty knew to training too.

Any advice any of you guys can give me to improve gains? 
also do you think i will get decent gains of this at the moment


----------



## brato (May 1, 2011)

How old are you? How tall are you? How much do you weigh? What is your bf%? How new to training are you? Why are you doing legs Friday and Sunday?


----------



## Gfy55 (May 1, 2011)

Sus needs to be pinned EOD...Twice weekly would be almost pointless. The big boy esters will be useless till maybe week 3 or 4. I pinned EOD for 3 weeks, then i just switched to Test E or C to twice weekly.


----------



## D-Lats (May 1, 2011)

Sus pinned eod is the best way use it. 500 mg a week causes very unstable blood levels. I used to run it three times a week but I felt much more stable and get better gains on the more frequent schedule. If you aren't wanting to pin as often switch to test c. You never mentioned what Ai you plan on running. You will need to have something on hand as gyno can be an issue.


----------



## OfficerFarva (May 1, 2011)

Answer these questions and I'm sure they'll help you out a lot.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/121396-so-you-think-you-can-cycle-q-time.html


----------



## yerg (May 1, 2011)

Also i notice you train back and tris together, also chest and bis.  Ive never put those together.  what is the reasoning behind this?  Its ok im sure because of the split, im just saying....


----------



## GH Consigliere (May 1, 2011)

I pin sust eod at 750 a week


----------



## Darkcity (May 1, 2011)

1 ml ED TO EOD EAT ALL DAY LIFT HEAVY AND DO NOT MASTURBATE! LOL J/K


----------



## Darkcity (May 1, 2011)

Bro that training is no good unless you wanna loose weight what are your goals??


----------



## Jermaine (May 1, 2011)

Why is this no good? I am lifting heavy on 45 - 1 hour work outs each time?

My goals are to build alot of mass, alot of people said 500 mg per week should be far than enough.

Hey my reason for doing back and tri's etc together is through research what would you recommend  mate?

Also i plan on using nolva if gyno symptoms occur

any advice at all will be great and i will follow as always willing to learn/listen 

once again cheers for the replys guys


----------



## Jermaine (May 1, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> I pin sust eod at 750 a week




Which days and which injection sites do you use?


----------



## Jermaine (May 2, 2011)

*thanks*



Gfy55 said:


> Sus needs to be pinned EOD...Twice weekly would be almost pointless. The big boy esters will be useless till maybe week 3 or 4. I pinned EOD for 3 weeks, then i just switched to Test E or C to twice weekly.



Hey after reading ur advice i have decided to do EOD which injection sites do you use i use the the arms at the moment


----------



## sjk (May 2, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> I pin sust eod at 750 a week


 
500mg of sust when you break it down is not alot of test.
Do a little research and you'll find it's better to run E or C with a prop kickstart. 
Some may argue this point but I think it is a more stable cycle.


----------



## GH Consigliere (May 2, 2011)

sjk said:


> 500mg of sust when you break it down is not alot of test.
> Do a little research and you'll find it's better to run E or C with a prop kickstart.
> Some may argue this point but I think it is a more stable cycle.



Well yea but am use dbol for a kick start. Sust takes 4 weeks to kick in! I use the dbol to maintain the test ontill the sust kicks in


----------



## D-Lats (May 2, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> Well yea but am use dbol for a kick start. Sust takes 4 weeks to kick in! I use the dbol to maintain the test ontill the sust kicks in



^^ this works great for two reasons like chino says you get the kickstart effect of increased test from the dbol and you will also see results imediatly from the fast acting oral so you dont have that lag time.


----------



## sjk (May 2, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> Well yea but am use dbol for a kick start. Sust takes 4 weeks to kick in! I use the dbol to maintain the test ontill the sust kicks in


 
I'm not a big fan of orals and 100mg of prop cripples me. I started this cycle off with sust hoping I could handle the prop and I could. I mixed it in the same pin w/tren. Pinned eod, pain was not an issue by about week 3 I felt like shyt, loadded up on TE dropped the sust feal great. To each there own and I won't use it again.


----------



## Jermaine (May 2, 2011)

So how long have you guys been cycling?


----------



## GH Consigliere (May 2, 2011)

What this cycle? Am in the 4 week of this cycle!


----------



## sjk (May 2, 2011)

Latsky & Chinno your both right about the dbol. The point I was trying to make to the OP is 500mg of sust is not enough. I should have been more direct.


----------



## GH Consigliere (May 2, 2011)

Yea I feel it should Be higher 750 and over to benefit it the test


----------



## D-Lats (May 2, 2011)

Jermaine said:


> So how long have you guys been cycling?



I've been on and off of cycles for 10 years.


----------



## GH Consigliere (May 2, 2011)

Oh me only 2 years


----------



## Jermaine (May 2, 2011)

Great responses! I will deffo be doin 750 after taking your advice i was goin for 500 as did not want any risks and 750 is a safe dose ?


----------



## GH Consigliere (May 2, 2011)

Yes it's safe but you need a kick start dbol or tbol Only my opaion


----------



## reichertc2011 (May 2, 2011)

sounds good to me bro. just stay consistent.


----------

